# AHCI Port0 Error, Press F2 to resume.



## KennyLopes (Nov 6, 2011)

So, *everytime* I turn on my computer, a black screen that states "AHCI port0 error press f2 to resume" at the end. But when I press the F2 button, nothing happens. How do I resume? :bheart:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That error usually means the hard drive has failed and needs replacing. To confirm drive failure, test it with the drive maker's DOS diagnostic software. Links here: Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## KennyLopes (Nov 6, 2011)

If I replace my hard drive, about how much would it cost?


----------



## KennyLopes (Nov 6, 2011)

pip22 said:


> That error usually means the hard drive has failed and needs replacing. To confirm drive failure, test it with the drive maker's DOS diagnostic software. Links here: Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


How much would a replace cost?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hdd's recently took a drastic increase in price. The exact amount would depend on the GB size of the Hdd.


----------

